# Lowndes Co.



## Hawire (Oct 30, 2006)

This is three week report. Muzzleloader week until present.
Deer have been hitting our plots hard. Acorns still on the ground,guess they just like our wheat,oats,soybeans,and Biologic better.

10/14/06-10/15/06
Sat on an over grown flat field with our mixture planted in strips. Morning of 10-14 saw 3 does. I took one. On morning pf 10-15 saw 3more does, I took another.

10/21/06-10/22/06
Sat in pines on 10/21 with about a 150yd. stretch of our mixture planted in it. Passed on a doe and 4pt buck.

Another member sat on same stand on 10/22. Saw a 4pt chasing a doe, shot another doe,and watched a spike, and an 8pt.

On same day a young member killed his first buck(4pt) in field where I killed the 2 does.

10/28/06-10/29/06
I sat in the field again.(I love that stand) saw 3 does in the food plot.

Another member was in a stand in some pines and harvested a large doe.

On 10/29 another member wanted to try the "shooting" house stand. He saw a doe with 2 yearlings, a spike and a 6pt. Along with 14 turkeys in the food plot. 

We are starting to see some of the small bucks chasing and some scrapes on the ground. We are looking forward to a great November.


----------



## Hawire (Nov 4, 2006)

11-4-06
Sat in the "shooting" house again. Saw a total of 9 deer in the food plots at different times in the morning. All of the deer were does. I decided to take the 9th doe at 9:58.

Going back in the morning to try a different stand.


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 16, 2006)

Haywire:

You been seeing any more deer?

We've seen deer almost everytime we've hunted at our farm. I hunted last weekend and walked-up on two in a field while going to stand before daylight. They saw my flashlight and took off. Couldn't tell if they were buck or doe. We have not seen a big buck yet.

Saw two bobcats late one afternoon. One was almost black and the other was brown. I saw 3-deer running thru the woods last Sunday evening. One was smaller than the other two. It may have been a buck chasing a doe and a fawn we've been seeing a lot of. Not enough light to tell for sure.

My neighbor tells me a woman hit a black bear with her car on the highway in front of my farm a couple of weeks ago. The bear escaped apparently without much injury, but the woman's car had substantial front end damage, according to my neighbor. The bear was last seen headed towards my property. I am now much more careful when walking in those woods at dark!

This weekend should be good. We got a lot of rain last night. I put out 500-pounds of 10-10-10 yesterday afternoon. The food plots should come alive now!

Good luck!


----------



## Hawire (Nov 16, 2006)

Creek, since my last post I killed a "cull" buck on 11-5. He came in to check out some bleating and grunting I was doing.

We're still seeing deer. Found a good scrape line last weekend. Moved a stand into some pines to hunt the scrape and dang if I didn't spook a deer that was coming to the scrapes. I'm asuming it was a doe,but it was behind me and when I saw it I was getting the goodbye wave. That deer came into some grunting and bleating also. Wiht cooler temps this weekend ain't no thelling what will happen. We'll see.

good luck


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 17, 2006)

Haywire:

Have you seen bucks following or chasing does? We have seen small bucks following does since the end of October, but we still have not seen any big bucks. Good luck over the weekend.


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 24, 2006)

*Recent Hunting*

Since I killed the 10-point at 4:55 p.m. this past Monday (see story and photo under Berrian/Lanier report), I've hunted different stands on our property. I've seen only does since then. I saw five does at 8:30 this morning and there were no bucks trailing them.  I hope the rut isn't over.


----------



## Hawire (Nov 24, 2006)

Creek, I've pretty much stopped for the year. The good Lord blessed me and my family with a freezer full of meat. The 5 I killed will last us for a good while and besides,I'm out of room. I've had a great year,and figure I'll leave some for next year. So to answer your question-I don't know,I ain't been there. Oh by the way,that a good looking buck. Good luck the rest of the year. Keep me updated if you kill another big un.

Haywire


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 25, 2006)

*Blessed too*

Haywire:

I too have been blessed this year. The good LORD gave me the largest deer of my life Monday. We've seen more deer this year than ever. I'm taking my camera with me now. I won't shoot another unless it''s larger than the 10-point. 

I'll keep you informed. I still enjoy just sitting in the stand enjoying GOD's scenery.


----------

